# What is Intrawest like...



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

as the owner of a ski area? do any of you guys who live near copper or winter park (or any other intrawest owned resorts) have any input on this? my wife and i live in steamboat and intrawest is in the process of buying the mountain from asc. we are just wondering what they have done or haven't done at other ski areas.


----------



## howlie (Nov 24, 2003)

First thing to do is know what Intrawest is. They are a resort development company, more into real estate than anything else. They are the Donald Trump of ski area development, and that is their goal in every deal they make; to develop, and they are good at it. 

For Intrawest, it is all about the guest experience. When I say guest, I mean the family that is spending thousands on a 4 day vacation. The guest experience starts with research on the internet and ends with a flight out of town; so imagine everything you could possibly do to stand out from the competition during that time. 

They took over Winter Park and buildings, lodges, and the same "brands" you see at all of their resorts popped up everywhwere. Some will see opportunity, and others will be pissed. The economy should benefit from it though.


----------



## grommet (Feb 9, 2007)

Read "Downhill Slide" by Hal Clifford or keep your eye out for a new movie about the ski industry, including Intrawest, called "Resorting to Madness"

Intrawest is in it for the money and nothing else. They will rip down the old Ski Time Square area and gondola base and replace it with one or more of their poorly made "villages" filled with chain stores and fur shops if you let them. Then they will sell out and be gone within 7 years, leaving your community more expensive, more developed and without most of the local community flavor that the 'Boat is famous for. Fight them every inch of the way!!!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope they will include some Steamboat days on the copper/winter park pass.

Like the 5 mountain pass 10 days at Vail.

It is easy, if you do not like the resorts then don't go. There are plenty of other places to ski in this state. 
But I hope intrawest does not ruin Steamboat, one of the best ski-towns in CO.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I dont know what they have planned for Steamboat but in WP they leveled the parking and are putting in hotels. Intrawest, howlie is right, is a resort managment company. They do deal a lot with ski resorts but they also deal with other places, not that that matters. Miker that is the first thing that i thought when i heard that intrawest bought steamboat. i dont know if that will happen though, steamboat is definatly a destiation ski area and they probably want to keep it that way. But i would love to see a pass incorperated into the RMSP. i would definatly make the drive for that champane pow.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Intrawest is all about base area development and that is what we need, cus our base area sucks the big one. Gondola square and Ski time square are a joke. That being said real estate will probably go through the roof and there is a risk of Steamboat losing some of its character. ASC is much worse though and they suck every penny out of Steamboat to market their struggling resorts and float their huge debt. All in all a great deal in my opinion. You've got to take the good with the bad. Also hoping they make it a bit more front range friendly. Love that we don't have crowds, but it would be nice if friends could come up and ski for less than 80 something bucks a day. 
Personally glad someone like Intrawest bought Steamboat. 
My .02


----------

